# UnitedHealthcare's new ride!



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have one word for this bike...SEXY!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

roadie92 said:


> I have one word for this bike...SEXY!


 

end yourself for the sake of humanity.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Reminds me of why so many fast pro athletes hate wearing black shoes…:frown2:


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

needs more stickers.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

cydswipe said:


> needs more stickers.


LOL!!

Nice bike, though...


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

is that person over 5 feet tall!?!!? it does look good though!


----------



## illlili (Jul 14, 2010)

*nice*

What saddle is that?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

aaaaigh! my eyes! my eyes! 
.


----------



## rhdahl (May 14, 2009)

why are they using clinchers instead of tubs?


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

They ride what the sponsors want them too I guess.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

That frame & wheelset have potential. Unfortunately, it looks like it was accessorized by a colorblind 15 year old with ADD and too much Mountain Dew.


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

I see red, blue, green, yellow, white, black.....


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

to each his own, but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Love the wheelset.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> That frame & wheelset have potential. Unfortunately, it looks like it was accessorized by a colorblind 15 year old with ADD and too much Mountain Dew.


from the 80s.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here's Wegelius' ride. Lanky fellow.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Way too damn busy.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I kind of like it, but it does have too many graphics - ease up on those and you have Darth Vader's bike...a force for good?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

busy doesn't begin to describe it. The model number is crazy. The logo on the wheels is painful. 
But its a professional racing machine. It's more about whats written on the bike, rather than HOW its written on the bike. 
Nascar is an example. Only the top teams manage to integrate "design" with all the brand design. And that is certianly debateable.
As for the wheels, clinchers is very interesting. We'll see if they're actually riding clinchers down dolomite and alpine passes.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

eh...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

It looks like one of the crappy Chinese carbon frames from the thread here on RBR, but with graphics done by a blind, one-armed beggar from Bombay.

On the other hand, I like the Edge/ENVE wheel graphics. They look slightly "Celtic Knot-like".


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> It looks like one of the crappy Chinese carbon frames from the thread here on RBR, but with graphics done by a blind, one-armed beggar from Bombay.
> 
> On the other hand, I like the Edge/ENVE wheel graphics. They look slightly "Celtic Knot-like".


I was thinking the same thing. What factory did Chris Boardman get his chinese frame from? It does look better when it is in grown up size in the second picture.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Horrific is how I would discripe it, not so much the pasrt but the color uses and the total lack of attention put into how it all works together. There is nothing about this collection of stickers (which is all I see they sort of blot out the parts) that make me want to get one.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

She's a knockout!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Don't get why they had to put the model name on top tube, seat tube _and_ chain stay. The coloring is quite messy, but I guess they try to pick up all the colors of the 2011 jersey:










Edit: I suddenly noticed that the first and second pictures are different model frames.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*its freakin' fugly*



PlatyPius said:


> with graphics done by a blind, one-armed beggar from Bombay.


LMAO. So true!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

kbwh said:


> I suddenly noticed that the first and second pictures are different model frames.


Apparently, the riders can choose between the AIR (1st one) and the SLR (2nd one)


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I think that frame itself looks great. But as everyone else has pointed out, too many different directions with colors, and so many words on it the thing looks like a newspaper that you ride.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Poor guys have to ride clinchers ... I like the blue on their kit though.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm assuming they ride clinchers for training and tubulars for racing.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i like the pedals


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not liking the kit.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Not liking the kit.


At least they are in line with the required blue/black combo required in the pro peloton?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I think there's a bike somewhere beneath all those logos


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

well, it certainly looks expensive.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

trunkz22 said:


> I'm assuming they ride clinchers for training and tubulars for racing.


No, their sponsor is Maxxis, who doesn't manufacture a tubular tire. If you see them riding tubulars, then they are rebadged (which I don't think anyone has seen or reported). Even the guys from Edge/Enve posted a few photos stating they ride clinchers for training and racing.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

spookyload said:


> It does look better when it is in grown up size in the second picture.


Even though they share a model #, these 2 bikes aren't the same....check the seatpost out...Aero on the 1st bike, round on the 2nd...

It's too bad we won't have UHC on Kuota this year, but I wish them the best of luck. They're a great group of guys over there.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

rhdahl said:


> why are they using clinchers instead of tubs?


Their tire sponsor is Maxxis who doesn't offer a tubular tire. If they have to run clinchers they might as well run some of the best clinchers money can buy.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I lust for a set of Enve wheels, not only are they a high quality wheel they are built here in Utah. For that matter if my wallet was fat enough I'd ride a bike will Enve wheels, stem, seat post, and handle bars. To take the "buy local' them one step farther a Delta 7 frame made in Payson, UT with an Enve fork.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The graphics are too busy for my taste.

It kind of reminds me of a kid who's trying hard to look cool but fails in the process.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

If someone gave you would you except it?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Dank said:


> If someone gave you would you except it?


Absolutely, and then spend a few hours/days taking off the stickers.:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*The Bike or the Jersey?*



Dank said:


> If someone gave you would you except it?


The Bike - Hell yes!

The Jersey - Nope.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I love how people are dissing it because it LOOKS like a Chinese frame. Whats the story behind these bikes? Where are they actually made?


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

roadie92 said:


> I have one word for this bike...SEXY!


Oh man...can't understand how anybody can like this.
I would accept it when it was given to me


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I like it. I would ride the heck out of it.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

That bike looks like it has A.D.D.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Dank said:


> If someone gave you would you except it?


except? no...but i might *accept* it


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I take exception to it. It _gives_ me ADHD just looking at it. Gaaak.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Its too bland for me, too flat, matte black. Now, for a really great looking black bike, does anyone else remember to old Cannondale Black Lightning from many years back? That was a beautiful bike, perfectly accessorized in terms of style and color. Update that look and you've got a real winner.


----------

